# How to find value of old shotgun?



## J.O. (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a Winchester 16 gauge bought by my grandpa back in the 1950's from a former hardware store. Does anyone know of any websites that would give info on how to value this? Thanks!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

You can get books that have values of most common guns out. They update on a reg basis. One is called the blue book of gun values. I just gave it to a buddy of mine. Do a search on-line and a bunch will come up.


----------



## J.O. (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll get on and see what I can find! Thanks for the help!


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I could help you If I knew the model, otherwise you can look on gunbroker.com


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Go to any Bass Pro Shop or Cabalas. They have all of the books in their Fine Gun Rooms. The people that work there will look any Gun up for you.

What model in it?

Robert


----------

